# [SOLVED] [eix] eix-remote update - problem

## soban_

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # eix-remote update

 * Fetching eix-caches.tbz2

--2010-09-05 10:31:06--  http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/eix_cache/eix-caches.tbz2

Translacja dev.gentooexperimental.org... nieudane: Tymczasowy błąd w rozwiązywaniu nazwy.

wget: nie udało się rozwiązać adresu hosta `dev.gentooexperimental.org'

 * could not fetch http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/eix_cache/eix-caches.tbz2
```

Czy wiecie jak to naprawic? Poniewaz instalowalem ostatnio gentoo na innym sprzecie i dzieje sie to nie tylko na moim PC. Znalazlem tez cos takiego https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329559 .

----------

## Odinist

Pisze wyraźnie, domeny wygasły a właściciel jest na wakacjach i nie wiadomo kiedy wróci  :Wink: 

Pozostaje samemu wygenerować eix-caches albo szukać poprzez http://gpo.zugaina.org/

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Nie wiem, czy problem jest aktualny - ja rozwiązałem go w ten sposób, dodając do /etc/eixrc następujący wiersz:

```
EIX_REMOTE_OPTS="-a http://91.191.147.225/eix_cache/eix-caches.tbz2"
```

po czym eix-remote update działa jak dawniej.

----------

## soban_

Dziekuje @nUmer_inaczej, rzeczywiscie pomoglo - problem rozwiazany.

----------

